# Want to use wi-fi to import photos directly from Canon SL2



## Charliecharles (Jan 31, 2019)

Subject pretty much says it. I fear I know the answer too (i.e. that it can’t be done). Can anyone confirm if the only way to wirelessly import photos from this camera onto the Apple Photos app is to go via saving on the hard drive first? I would have thought that it would be possible to see the disk in camera as a drive on the network and import directly into Photos from there but I cannot find any way to do that.


----------



## edsland (Jan 31, 2019)

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/4/0300027464/01/eos-rebelsl2-200d-wffim-en.pdf  it'll download with a smartphone through the Canon connect app


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 1, 2019)

I just got a 50D which predates built in WiFi and purchased the EZ Share memory card.  Works perfectly.


----------



## Josh Birch (Mar 13, 2019)

I don't think you can access the card directly over WiFi, I believe you have to go through Canon's EOS Utility and download the images to a folder. You can set EOS Utility to automatically download images once the camera is detected on the network, and then you can monitor the folder with whatever software you want to import in.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 13, 2019)




----------

